# Blackening White Metal Parts



## prouddadbob (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying my hand at scratch building a few flat cars and I am starting with a hartford kit. The instructions stated an easy way to balcken the metal parts was included. It was not included and I thought I would ask for any suggestions as to how to blacken these parts. Appreciate any help and suggestions with this specific question as well as other weathering suggestions.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

ozark sells pewter black or you can get blacken it from walthers or your local hobby shop


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Or you can go to any hardware store or gun shop and get a bottle of Birchwood Caseys gun bluing, works wonderfully for blackening metal and it is cheap and no shipping.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Bob,

I would agree with using Birchwood Casey gun bluing. I recently built a Hartford high side gon and used BC bluing and the white metal parts coloration looks very realistic. Take a small glass jar and add BC bluing. Drop the parts in the jar and let stand for a few minutes. Remove the parts, let dry and run a soft toothbrush over them. NOTE: Use gloves to handle BC as it is a mild acid.

PS - Hartford kits really turn out very nice for those that are wondering.

Jerry


----------

